# Intro



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm from Titusville and have owned a few Gheenoes and fished the flats of Mosquito Lagoon most of my life. Still on Active duty. Ive finally been stationed in my native state - in Tampa. Just got a custom 15 foot Gheen. Have been using this site for a long time for ideas but just signed on officially. Mostly fly fish, gig frogs, and bowfish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey welcome to microskiff. Do join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on Microskiff. Lots of good info there and you can join in on the discussions.

I'm on the south side of the bay, about 30mins south of Tampa. What area of Tampa are you in?


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

View attachment 2698
I live in south Tampa near the west shore mall. I usually work the flats near MacDill or Weedon but have been wanting to explore down closer to you. I picked up these two reds near MacDill on Sunday.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Very sweet!! I'm hoping someone was with you!


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, My girlfriend who is getting pretty darn good at poling. We actually caught two others too that I released.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to you and your girlfriend.
She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, I used to live near the West Shore Interbay intersection. The American Legion right there has a boat ramp that you can join and use. Good luck and let me know if you need any advice on the area.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

good info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Welcome, I used to live near the West Shore Interbay intersection. The American Legion right there has a boat ramp that you can join and use. Good luck and let me know if you need any advice on the area.


Wait.... I thought you live in SC?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I do but lived in Tampa for 3 years. Odds are will end up back down there when she decides we're having kids, to be closer to her parents.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I do but lived in Tampa for 3 years. Odds are will end up back down there when she decides we're having kids, to be closer to her parents.


Yicks! There goes the fishin, chasin liluns around! 

lol


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't think she'd give up fishing so thankfully we're good. I'm just trying to get as much flood tide fishing in before I have to move.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Well if you make it back down here. look me up and we'll definitely hook up and go throw some bird feathers and cat hair tied together at some stripped mullet! Ha!

Todd (I'm assuming that's your 1st name), I would rather have a wife that likes to fishing with me and is a good sport about it, and only own a canoe, then a wife that wants nothing to do with it and complains when I go, and have a brand new HB in my driveway.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Griff0302, do you have access to fishing around the base? Looks like those fish were "base" fish!  If so, you and I are now instant fly fishing buddies! Lol


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Are there good areas only accessible on base?


Backwater said:


> Griff0302, do you have access to fishing around the base? Looks like those fish were "base" fish!  If so, you and I are now instant fly fishing buddies! Lol


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

I do indeed


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

There are few bass ponds that are excellent that are only accessible from base. There are some canals that feed Broad Creek that are superb for snook but they are super tough to access - overgrown with mangroves and no vessel of any kind to include float tubes are allowed in those canals. You have to take some risk or fish solely at the culverts by the road. Finally all of the flats around the entire base are restricted out to 1000 yards from short - no vessel of any kind - only accessible from wading from the base - except for a no motor zone for yaks and canoes (or my gheen minus kicker) runs from the boat ramp on the southern tip westward almost to the eastern edge of Broad Creek. As far as flats, my personal opinion is the those flats are over rated. Plenty of pressure there too. Last Sun me plus 8 - 10 others in that small area. Weekdays it's quiet. Anyway IMO no better than Weedon or de Soto. Definitely less logistics though. Pretty convenient. One final note on those flats - there is a massive and constant law enforcement presence. If you violate that zone it's a federal fine if $278 period- zero mercy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GG34 said:


> Are there good areas only accessible on base?


What Griff said!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Griff0302 said:


> There are few bass ponds that are excellent that are only accessible from base. There are some canals that feed Broad Creek that are superb for snook but they are super tough to access - overgrown with mangroves and no vessel of any kind to include float tubes are allowed in those canals. You have to take some risk or fish solely at the culverts by the road. Finally all of the flats around the entire base are restricted out to 1000 yards from short - no vessel of any kind - only accessible from wading from the base - except for a no motor zone for yaks and canoes (or my gheen minus kicker) runs from the boat ramp on the southern tip westward almost to the eastern edge of Broad Creek. As far as flats, my personal opinion is the those flats are over rated. Plenty of pressure there too. Last Sun me plus 8 - 10 others in that small area. Weekdays it's quiet. Anyway IMO no better than Weedon or de Soto. Definitely less logistics though. Pretty convenient. One final note on those flats - there is a massive and constant law enforcement presence. If you violate that zone it's a federal fine if $278 period- zero mercy.


I haven't fished around there in years. Got invited about 18yrs ago to wade fish the base and it was epic! Lots of reds at that time with cooling waters (about this time of year). 

Back, quite a few years ago, some guides figured they'd take the risk and sneak onto the flat, throw chummers out to drawl the fish in one area, catch a bunch of fish and get the heck outta there before they were caught. They base may have caught on to that and had to increase enforcement, but idk.


----------

